
The SoftBank Investment in Zume Pizza - caseyf7
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-13/inside-the-firings-at-softbank-s-robot-pizza-startup
======
caseyf7
_Eventually, [co-founder Julia] Collins’s team gave up on the dream of baking
the pies while driving to customers, according to two people familiar with the
matter. The cheese tended to run everywhere as the trucks turned or hit bumps
in the road. Instead, the oven trucks began parking in central locations, with
runner cars or mopeds transporting the cooked pies._

~~~
JohnFen
That jumped out at me as well. It seems to me that what the team actually gave
up was the entire business model, because what they did instead was not really
much different than what most pizza parlors do.

